# 1/48 VW Type 82E Staff Car



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Three versions available in the kit. Selected the Wehrmacht Heer, Berlin 1945 version.
Box stock build (fun kit!), drilled out the black-out headlight covers and exhaust tip. Tamiya bottle paints, brushes used. Home-brew weathering afterwards. More pics at the PB album here. Comments welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice clean build


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very realistic job--LOT of detail there for 1/48th scale! Wow! Great looking early VW--love those! :thumbsup:


----------

